# n.o.s. = ε.α.ο.



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2010)

Αν δεχτούμε ότι τα αγγλικά αρχικά σημαίνουν not otherwise specified, ποιες λέξεις κρύβονται πίσω από τα ελληνικά αρχικά; Αν το α είναι "άλλως", το ο είναι "οριζόμενο", το ε τι είναι;

Αν έχω πέσει έξω και δεν σημαίνει αυτό, τι μπορεί να σημαίνει δεδομένου ότι το βλέπουμε δίπλα σε ονόματα κατηγοριών χημικών ενώσεων;

Metal alkyl halides, n.o.s. = Αλκυλαλογονίδια μετάλλων ε.α.ο.
Chlorosilanes, water reactive, flammable, corrosive, n.o.s. = Χλωροσιλάνια, ενεργά με το νερό, εύφλεκτα, διαβρωτικά, ε.α.ο.

Είναι λογικό να σημαίνει not otherwise specified αφού το βρίσκουμε δίπλα σε κατηγορίες χημικών ενώσεων και όχι συγκεκριμένη χημική ένωση, αλλά τα ελληνικά αρχικά τι σημαίνουν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2010)

εκτός άλλως οριζόμενο


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2010)

Δηλαδή, ο λόγος που δεν μπορούσα να βρω τι είναι το "ε" είναι ότι το "not otherwise specified" δεν μεταφράζεται "εκτός άλλως οριζόμενο", σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Θεωρούμε ότι το n.o.s. (not otherwise specified) είναι συνώνυμο τού u.o.s. (unless otherwise specified, εκτός άλλως οριζόμενο) και ο.γ.ο.ζ. (ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, ο λόγος που δεν μπορούσα να βρω τι είναι το "ε" είναι ότι το "not otherwise specified" δεν μεταφράζεται "εκτός άλλως οριζόμενο", σωστά;



"not otherwise specified" = "εκτός άλλως οριζόμενο" (είναι και στην παραπομπή)

Τι δεν κατάλαβα;  Εννοείς ότι δεν είναι σωστή απόδοση; Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να είναι, π.χ. «μη διαφορετικά οριζόμενο», αλλά στο περίπου (είναι και αρκτικόλεξο) σωστή φαίνεται. Ή σημαίνει κάτι άλλο, ειδικό το αγγλικό εδώ;

Edit: Τ.ε.κ.ο.α.κ. = Τα είπε καλύτερα ο αποπάνω κύριος :).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2010)

To unless δεν σημαίνει not.
Το εκτός σημαίνει unless.
Άρα πώς μεταφράζουμε το not με εκτός;


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> To unless δεν σημαίνει not.
> Το εκτός σημαίνει unless.
> Άρα πώς μεταφράζουμε το not με εκτός;


 
Υπονοώντας το if (if not otherwise specified), ίσως;

Ελλιπές είναι, _εκτός αν ορίζεται διαφορετικά _θα ήταν πιο σωστό, αλλά τα αρκτικόλεξα βλέπεις...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2010)

Δηλαδή ε.α.ο. ενδέχεται άλλως οριζόμενο :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Ακριβώς, daeman, με ένα μικρό λογικό άλμα:


We have this general category "Metal alkyl halides", which comprises all such and such n.o.s. 
Έχουμε και την κατηγορία «Αλκυλαλογονίδια μετάλλων», που περιλαμβάνει όλα τα μπαρμπούτσαλα ε.α.ο. (θυμίζω και το «εκτός αν άλλως ορίζεται»).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2010)

Ως ένα βαθμό και σε ορισμένα κείμενα φαντάζομαι ότι στέκει το ε.α.ο. ως απόδοση του n.o.s. αλλά σε περιπτώσεις σαν κι αυτή (διαταραχές της προσωπικότητας NOS), δεν νομίζω ότι στέκει. Αυτοί εδώ το μεταφράζουν "μη προσδιοριζόμενες διαφορετικά".

Ή βλ. για παράδειγμα αυτή την περίπτωση.


----------



## Chr_09gre (Jan 13, 2010)

Πάντως, και σε σχέση με την αμέσως προηγούμενη απάντηση, η επίσημη ελλ. μετάφραση του DSM-IV για το NOS είναι "μη προσδιοριζόμενη αλλιώς /Μ.Π.Α."

ΥΓ. Καλή χρονιά και καλώς σας ηύρα:)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθες, Chr_09gre.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 13, 2010)

Στο πεδίο τής οικονομίας, της φορολογίας και του εμπορίου:
*π.δ.κ.α.* = που δεν κατατάσσεται / κατατάσσονται / κατονομάζεται / κατονομάζονται αλλού
Αποδίδει το αγγλ. *n.e.c.* = not elsewhere classified και το *n.e.i.* = not elsewhere included. Για αυτά υπάρχει επίσης και το *μ.σ.α.* = μη συμπεριλαμβανόμενα αλλού.

Τέλος έχουμε και το *μ.α.α.* = μη αναφερόμενα αλλού, για τα *n.i.e* = not indicated elsewhere και *n.e.i.* = not elsewhere indicated / identified.

Τυποποίηση μηδέν, αλλά αυτό είναι κοινό και στην αγγλική απ' ό,τι βλέπετε.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 3, 2013)

Άλλη απόδοση για το n.o.s. = «μη άλλως καθοριζόμενο» (ΜΑΚ)


----------

